
Phil’s Data Structure Zoo - philphil
https://g1thubhub.github.io/data-structure-zoo.html
======
amelius
Title should contain Java/Scala.

The theoretical part is ok, and is something I would expect on Wikipedia.

------
api
I feel like this should include some basic cryptographic structures in their
own category: hash chains, merkle trees, hash based block chains, and hash
based directed acyclic graphs.

~~~
philphil
Good idea but which mainstream programming languages use those in their
standard collection system? Including everything is hard ^^

~~~
api
There's lots on that list that seldom appear in standard libraries let alone
language cores.

------
eternalban
Someone please correct the title of this post. It does not reflect the actual
document's title (or content).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Emde_Boas_tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Emde_Boas_tree)

~~~
philphil
? Author writing here, I didn't even include this link above. The wiki links
are just provided for convenience for the interested user, most things were
derived from studying scala/java sources

